# Squatting in Nola ->



## eske silver (Sep 25, 2012)

What are the current laws there on squatting?
Any one squatted there have any tips, tricks, to-dos, not-to-dos, etc?
Is there anything like Homes-Not-Jails (SF) in Nola?
Is UNITY a threat ? - will they report a squat to the police?


----------



## nameless (Sep 26, 2012)

hell naw squatting isn't a problem there, go out to the 8th ward, or just ask some dirty kids in the french quarter or jackson square...squatting in nola is the easiest and most natural thing in this world


----------



## eske silver (Sep 26, 2012)

I wouldn't be trying to 'squat', though. I'd want to form a HomeStyle but better, more co-opy and less tolerant of crazies and 'open-minded' judgemental anarchist and feminists, etc. lol
I wanna start an intentional community with a limited amount of people and couchsurf space - but in a squatted house.
If I'm gonna go through the trouble of cracking Another house, this time I want it to last a few years, at Least, ya know?
Opening a house that can last a while takes a ton of energy, time, blood, sweat and tears...


----------



## nameless (Sep 26, 2012)

why do you need to crack a house? hurricane katrina opened em all up for us, you just need to know what to look for, usually the houses with boarded up windows and graffiti on them are dead giveaways...there are hundreds of abandoned buildings to squat..and if you wanna start a co-op or couch surfing place you should do it outside of a place with so many free places to crash, there are hundreds of street kids in nola around halloween and they all have a place to sleep, so obviously nothing is wrong with the squat scene there..


----------



## nameless (Sep 26, 2012)

and if someone is judgemental towards anyone, then they are obviously not an anarchist..judgemental and anarchist should never ever apply to the same person


----------



## eske silver (Sep 26, 2012)

I think you completely misunderstood by what I meant in almost Everything I said in that post...


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 27, 2012)

Just be really careful in the 8th ward, the local gangsters will roll you hard especially if they know you won't call the cops. Also some people have been raped/killed out there, which is super sad...


----------

